# You know you have too many pedals when...



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You install a shelf for the overflow.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

No, that's a tiny shelf 
You are doing fine!!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> No, that's a tiny shelf
> You are doing fine!!


Check back in a year. I left room to add more shelves vertically lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s a good thing. Love the crayon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's too many?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> That's too many?


Well I'm no Josh Scott but everyone's got to start somewhere!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> You install a shelf for the overflow.
> View attachment 443573


Oh, you


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I feel your pain..


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

You know you have too many pedals…
when you get blister under your toes after a gig !


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, the struggle is real.... and this is just the stuff that doesn’t get used much...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

You guys have issues😂


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

You know you have too many pedals when ... you have many pedals you bought a while ago but haven't tried yet.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

spacebard said:


> You know you have too many pedals when ... you have many pedals you bought a while ago but haven't tried yet.


I have definitely found myself in a position where I had a pedal that "I knew worked." but that was as far as we ever got.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

There's at least 20 more not pictured:


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> View attachment 443703
> 
> There's at least 20 more not pictured:


Whats the red pedal on the top left?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> Whats the red pedal on the top left?


It's a Wattbreaker made by @mhammer in a sweet enclosure I ordered from a sketchy Chinese website.

I'll let him explain it.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> It's a Wattbreaker made by @mhammer in a sweet enclosure I ordered from a sketchy Chinese website.
> 
> I'll let him explain it.


I’ve got one too! Awesome pedal! Bottom row, 4th from the left in my picture.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I’ve got one too! Awesome pedal! Bottom row, 4th from the left in my picture.





Okay Player said:


> It's a Wattbreaker made by @mhammer in a sweet enclosure I ordered from a sketchy Chinese website.
> 
> I'll let him explain it.


What does it do?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> What does it do?


It's basically a higher gain Blues breaker. Granted that's a very reductive explanation.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> It's basically a higher gain Blues breaker. Granted that's a very reductive explanation.


Good enough for me to bother him for a schematic though


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I’ve got one too! Awesome pedal! Bottom row, 4th from the left in my picture.


I believe that was the first one he made, which I tried out and liked. So I found that enclosure, the knobs and the light. Then asked him to make me a Wattbreaker. He changed the tone toggle to a tone control on mine, I don't remember if that was a request by me or if he just did it on his own.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Too many pedals Pffft! What a dumb idea! I mean....really.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Good enough for me to bother him for a schematic though


You should know that @mhammer is never willing to help and is notoriously secretive about his circuits. He actually invented gooping circuits and cease and desist orders.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> You should know that @mhammer is never willing to help and is notoriously secretive about his circuits. He actually invented gooping circuits and cease and desist orders.


Damn straight! I'm taking it ALL to the grave. TO THE GRAVE! Ya hear me?

The Wattbreaker is a souped up, and to my mind, improved, Bluesbreaker. You can read up on it, and find a schematic and layout, here: Another silly dual-stage overdrive


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Damn straight! I'm taking it ALL to the grave. TO THE GRAVE! Ya hear me?
> 
> The Wattbreaker is a souped up, and to my mind, improved, Bluesbreaker. You can read up on it, and find a schematic and layout, here: Another silly dual-stage overdrive


HOW DARE YOU HELP PEOPLE!
Going all rogue and shit.

Thanks buddy. I was gonna go find one, then come hound you with 100,000 questions. You just saved you some time


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I feel like I have too many pedals lately.

I'd actually say, I spent 2 decades trying to build my "board" and when I got there finally, and was in the process of re-wiring everything, I kinda just like having 2 or 3 pedals going at a time (and a tuner of course)

Sort of thinking about coming up with my own "mini-board" where it's just a modular type thing? But, there is no main board?

Maybe something I could hang up on the wall when not in use........I'm not gigging and not interested in "showing off", just looking to be more interested in playing my pedals.

Hmmmmmmm, would love a new project to think about


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I feel like I have too many pedals lately.
> 
> I'd actually say, I spent 2 decades trying to build my "board" and when I got there finally, and was in the process of re-wiring everything, I kinda just like having 2 or 3 pedals going at a time (and a tuner of course)
> 
> ...


Get on it.
My pedals are up on a shelf because my baby is a terror. So much so that I have not been able to enjoy them due to the "hassle" of wiring them all up knowing little filtyh fingers is gonna boogie over and dime everything.

Someday.....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Get on it.
> My pedals are up on a shelf because my baby is a terror. So much so that I have not been able to enjoy them due to the "hassle" of wiring them all up knowing little filtyh fingers is gonna boogie over and dime everything.
> 
> Someday.....


Man, I remember some thread not THAT long ago, on TGP, where a guy put his pedals on his wall in his room to save space.....it was hilarious and also, not a bad idea. 

You could just headbutt your pedal switches but remove the clutter. 

I'm joking around of course. But......it gets the wheels turning....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Man, I remember some thread not THAT long ago, on TGP, where a guy put his pedals on his wall in his room to save space.....it was hilarious and also, not a bad idea.
> 
> You could just headbutt your pedal switches but remove the clutter.
> 
> I'm joking around of course. But......it gets the wheels turning....


That's not even the dumbest thing I have heard today


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> That's not even the dumbest thing I have heard today


What was the dumbest thing you heard today?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Get on it.
> My pedals are up on a shelf because my baby is a terror. So much so that I have not been able to enjoy them due to the "hassle" of wiring them all up knowing little filtyh fingers is gonna boogie over and dime everything.
> 
> Someday.....


Yeah, getting your settings changed by kids who think they are at mission control is always fun lol.

If I have favourite settings now, I just take a photo with my phone, so I can revert if needed.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Yeah, getting your settings changed by kids who think they are at mission control is always fun lol.
> 
> If I have favourite settings now, I just take a photo with my phone, so I can revert if needed.


That is smart. I don't really want to stop her, so that isn't an option. The last thing I want is to discourage my kids from being around, near, ON, or involved in my music. That would be bad parenting. I also want to kill the little runt every time I forget the check where my amp is set when I turn it on and it is dimed lol. It is handy when she trundles over and cranks it though, I just tell momma there isn't anything I can do, baby wants what baby wants.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> That is smart. I don't really want to stop her, so that isn't an option. The last thing I want is to discourage my kids from being around, near, ON, or involved in my music. That would be bad parenting. I also want to kill the little runt every time I forget the check where my amp is set when I turn it on and it is dimed lol. It is handy when she trundles over and cranks it though, I just tell momma there isn't anything I can do, baby wants what baby wants.


I have the same philosophy with kids and music, that’s why I put my playing area next to theirs, when they play, I play. I also bought a bunch of kid friendly instruments from LM and Kijiji and keep them in a bin, so they can experiment. My wife was thrilled when I got them those $25 mini accordions from LM lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A preschooler with a voice mic and a delay pedal is a joy to behold.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seriously, though. They get a real kick out of it. They don't have to know how to "play" anything, just talk and twiddle a knob or two. It's something they are capable of doing, and the result amazes and delights them. It's like visiting one of those fun houses with the goofy mirrors, only they get to change how the mirrors work.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Seriously, though. They get a real kick out of it. They don't have to know how to "play" anything, just talk and twiddle a knob or two. It's something they are capable of doing, and the result amazes and delights them. It's like visiting one of those fun houses with the goofy mirrors, only they get to change how the mirrors work.


I'll post clips later today


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> View attachment 443703
> 
> There's at least 20 more not pictured:


You must have a Rat trap. 🎸😎🎸


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Why not use a former CD shelf ?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

mawmow said:


> Why not use a former CD shelf ?


Exactly!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> Exactly!


CD shelf?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like so...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Like so...
> View attachment 443938


Pedal file?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Pedal file?


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> CD shelf?












It's in a poorly lit spot.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> View attachment 443947
> 
> 
> It's in a poorly lit spot.


Pedals deserve a place of prominence.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay Player said:


> Pedals deserve a place of prominence.


Yep, they belong on a pedal board not in a pedal file. 😜.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yep, they belong on a pedal board not in a pedal file. 😜.


Which is why I now have 3 pedalboards. 😁


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yep, they belong on a pedal board not in a pedal file. 😜.


If you really love your pedals, you'll have enough that they can go 2 places.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Yep, they belong on a pedal board not in a pedal file. 😜.


As opposed to a pedalboard I carry a pedalbag- a Fender bag that I picked up years ago. Lots of compartmentalized storage for pedals and various power supplies- 8-10 single or double size pedals plus a wah and a Line6 DL4, a direct box, 2 or 3 15' or 20' instrument cables, a mic cable and tons of short (6" to 18") jumper cables for between pedals and usually a 6' speaker cable. The pedal selection can vary pretty dramatically depending on who I'm playing with or what mood strikes me but it's always a pretty casual jam situation these days. The only downside is the weight of the bag and a bit of unpack/setup time but that's a pretty quick affair. When I was gigging regularly doing a regular selection of tunes I had a fixed setup on a Pedaltrain pedalboard.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

gtrguy said:


> As opposed to a pedalboard I carry a pedalbag- a Fender bag that I picked up years ago. Lots of compartmentalized storage for pedals and various power supplies- 8-10 single or double size pedals plus a wah and a Line6 DL4, a direct box, 2 or 3 15' or 20' instrument cables, a mic cable and tons of short (6" to 18") jumper cables for between pedals and usually a 6' speaker cable. The pedal selection can vary pretty dramatically depending on who I'm playing with or what mood strikes me but it's always a pretty casual jam situation these days. The only downside is the weight of the bag and a bit of unpack/setup time but that's a pretty quick affair. When I was gigging regularly doing a regular selection of tunes I had a fixed setup on a Pedaltrain pedalboard.


I've seen videos of touring musicians who travel without pedalboards because there's a good chance it'll be tampered with during air travel. I'm sure it makes travel easier too.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

You have too many when you sign up for a beginner ballet class to improve your balance on one leg.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My "spare" pedals are scattered - much harder to count that way.

In the garage on the bench, on the shelf beside the bench, in a toolbox drawer, in my "Guitar Room", maybe another dozen on a shelf, a dozen in a drawer, and five or eight still in the boxes that shipped in. 

Oh, are "spare" pedals considered "spare" if they are actually mounted on your "spare pedal board?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

How about when do you know you don't have enough pedals because I can still count mine on both hands and that just doesn't seem right.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

At least some of you are organized. These lived in various places. I gathered them just to take the pic a few months ago. I think I started a thread about it… no shelf though.

A couple of the BOSS are MIJ.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> My "spare" pedals are scattered - much harder to count that way.


Same- if they’re scattered all over the place she can’t tell when you get a new one! Works for guitars too 😉


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you guys think you have a problem...

Effects (Pedals):
Klon KTR
Hermida Zendrive
Hermida Zendrive Black Magic
Hermida Reverb
Lovepedal Eternity Roadhouse
Analogman Prince of Tone
Ethos TWE-1 Overdrive
Ethos Overdrive
Peter Cornish SS3 Overdrive
JHS The Milkman
Barber Direct Drive LG
Barber Direct Drive
Timmy Overdrive
Radial Tonebone Classic
Radial Bones Hollywood
MI Audio Crunch Box
MI Audio Blues Pro
Mojo Pedals Klon Klone
BBE Grande Boosta
BBE Two Timer Delay
BBE Sonic Stomp
Diamond Compressor
Diamond Tremolo
Diamond Drive Fireburst Distortion
GoudieFX Compressor
GoudieFX Delay
GoudieFX modded Crybaby GCB95 Wah
Dunlop Crybaby mini
Hotone Grass Overdrive
Hotone Trem
Xotic EP Booster
Universal Audio Dream 65
Strymon El Capistan Tape Echo
Strymon OB1 Optical Compressor & Boost
Strymon Flint Reverb & Tremolo
Strymon Deco V1
Strymon Lex
Strymon Iridium
ClinchFX EP Pre
ClinchFX EP Plus
J Rocket Archer Ikon
Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah (2x)
Dunlop Cry Baby Mini Wah
Dunlop Echoplex Preamp
TC Electronic Corona Chorus
TC Electronic Ditto Mini
TC Electronic Polytune Noir Mini
TC Electronic Hall Of Fame Mini Reverb
TC Electronic Spark Mini Booster
TC Electronic Flashback Mini
TC Electronic Corona Chorus Mini
TC Electronic Polytune Noir Mini
Mooer Groove Loop
Mooer Yellow Compressor
Donner Wah-Wah Autowah
Ottawa-Wah Auto-wah
Keeley Compressor Plus
Keeley DS-1 Ultra Mod
Cmatmod Deelay
George Dennis GD40 Wah-Switch Plus
George Dennis Tremolo
Danelectro DC-1 Cool Cat Chorus (2x)
Danelectro DD-1 Fab Tone
Danelectro DJ-4 Corned Beef Reverb
Danelectro CO-1 Cool Cat Drive
Danelectro TCO-1 Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive
Boss FBM-1 Fender 59 Bassman
Boss FVR-1 Fender 63 Reverb
Boss DC-3 Digital Dimension
Boss DC-3 Digital Space
Boss DD-3 Digital Delay
Boss CH-1 Super Chorus
Boss BD-2 Blues Driver
Boss DF-2 Super Distortion/Feedbacker
Boss CS-3 Compressor/Sustainer
Boss DS-1 Distortion
Boss OS-2 Overdrive/Distortion
Boss HF-2 High Band Flanger
Boss OC-2 Octave
Boss SD-1 Super Overdrive
Boss TU3s Tuner
Boss A/B 2-Way Selector
Boss PSM-5 Power Supply/Master Switch
EHX Nano Clone
EHX Nano LPB1
EHX B9 Organ Machine
EHX Booster
EHX Bass9
Digitech Trio V1
Radial BigShot ABY
Peterson Strobostomp
Sonic Research Turbo Tuner ST200
Sonic Research Mini Turbo Tuner ST300
Morley Volume Pedal
TC-Helicon Mic Mechanic Pedal

And I admit I have an effing problem.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> If you guys think you have a problem...
> 
> Effects (Pedals):
> Klon KTR
> ...


You win!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Chito said:


> If you guys think you have a problem...
> 
> Effects (Pedals):
> Klon KTR
> ...


You just need one of these and you're done.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> You win!


Honestly if someone would help me sell some of it, I'll be cool about it. I did try to sell about half of them one time but a lot didn't get sold and now I've added to it. LOL And that's just a part of the whole problem, think guitars and amps. And my wife has already expressed her displeasure of having to get rid of them if something happens to me. And I don't blame her.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Chito said:


> Honestly if someone would help me sell some of it, I'll be cool about it. I did try to sell about half of them one time but a lot didn't get sold and now I've added to it. LOL And that's just a part of the whole problem, think guitars and amps. And my wife has already expressed her displeasure of having to get rid of them if something happens to me. And I don't blame her.


I have a self imposed ban on entering the FS- pedals page. I’ve purchased so many here and most were after I stopped gigging.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I have a self imposed ban on entering the FS- pedals page. I’ve purchased so many here and most were after I stopped gigging.


Yeah it gets very tempting in here. I probably have bought more than half of my gear here in GC. Funny thing about the pedals is I have not replaced any pedal on my main board for at least 5 years now. LOL Although I have 3 other pedalboards now. And these days, I hardly use any pedals as I play rhythm guitar and play clean all the time. A couple of songs where I use a chorus pedal but that's pretty much it. I can play in this band I have with no pedals at all and I won't miss any as I don't do any solos. Sometimes I bring my main board when we play on a bigger stage but otherwise, I don't need pedals. But I do miss 'rockin' out' sometimes. My band right now is pretty laid back as far as my guitar playing is concerned.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Chito said:


> Funny thing about the pedals is I have not replaced any pedal on my main board for at least 5 years now. LOL


Me too! I can’t remember the last time I added, subtracted, or bumped a pedal from my gigging days. 
But I keep buying them!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> If you guys think you have a problem...
> 
> Effects (Pedals):
> Klon KTR
> ...


Where's the FUZZ!!!?!?!?!???


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Where's the FUZZ!!!?!?!?!???


I've had a few but those ones were the ones that got bought. Lol And I haven't gotten the need for it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> I've had a few but those ones were the ones that got bought. Lol And I haven't gotten the need for it.


@mhammer reading this post:


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 2 amazon pedals, a Yellow Fall $25 ($45 now) and a compressor (free) and a OCD V1 paid $120, worth $900 now. 😁 
I run the comp after the dirt and get aome nice Prince like gain.
I have a Marshall so i dont need to buy pedals like Fender guys do😜


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm now at the point of having my "big board" (8-10 pedals) and enough pedals to make a "small board" (5 pedals) and I thought I was going overboard. I was wrong!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm now at the point of having my "big board" (8-10 pedals) and enough pedals to make a "small board" (5 pedals) and I thought I was going overboard. I was wrong!


But do you have a shelf. We have all agreed that until you have a shelf, you do not have a problem.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey check out my amp, its got custom tolex and a limited edition speaker and its handwired with really old parts from a russian sputnik satellite.

Can you tell me about the 10 pedals on your pedal board?

Yeah! They help colour my sound.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective (9 mo ago)

IKEA is making a killing off us pedal collectors! Maybe we should proposition them to make pedalboards next....i bet they would come up with something ingenious.....or at least include the tiny allen key to attach everything


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> But do you have a shelf. We have all agreed that until you have a shelf, you do not have a problem.


See that's my problem. I don't have a shelf, thats why I can keep saying I have a problem, but until such time I put them in shelves it doesn't manifest itself as a problem. 
Am I right in that assessment?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> See that's my problem. I don't have a shelf, thats why I can keep saying I have a problem, but until such time I put them in shelves it doesn't manifest itself as a problem.
> Am I right in that assessment?


Nailed it buddy!

For your sake, I hope you die a shelfless man


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> IKEA is making a killing off us pedal collectors! Maybe we should proposition them to make pedalboards next....i bet they would come up with something ingenious.....or at least include the tiny allen key to attach everything


2 pedalboards for $35  









HEJNE Shelf, softwood, 303/8x181/2"2 pack (77x47 cm2 pack) - IKEA CA


HEJNE Shelf, softwood, 303/8x181/2"2 pack (77x47 cm2 pack) HEJNE storage system is sturdy and strong enough for even the heaviest loads in your garage, basement or attic. By adding posts and shelves you increase the storage possibilities.




www.ikea.com


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Man, I remember some thread not THAT long ago, on TGP, where a guy put his pedals on his wall in his room to save space.....it was hilarious and also, not a bad idea.
> 
> You could just headbutt your pedal switches but remove the clutter.
> 
> I'm joking around of course. But......it gets the wheels turning....


This is what I did to try to keep grubby little 2 foot terrorist grandkids fingers from changing my settings.









Little buggers keep growing


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective (9 mo ago)

MarkM said:


> This is what I did to try to keep grubby little 2 foot terrorist grandkids fingers from changing my settings.
> View attachment 444295
> 
> 
> Little buggers keep growing


How do those lil valve juniors take pedals? Do you find them to be a good clean slate for effects? Does the amp break up super early given they are only 5watts (though more than enough for house levels surely!).....also, are you running the two stacks in stereo?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> How do those lil valve juniors take pedals? Do you find them to be a good clean slate for effects? Does the amp break up super early given they are only 5watts (though more than enough for house levels surely!).....also, are you running the two stacks in stereo?


Not a good clean slate for effects, breaks up early. The Betmo Betta runs through the Marshal 4x 12 and the modified stock through my homemade 1x12 in stereo. It sounds 😎!


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Chito said:


> And I admit I have an effing problem.


For sure. Go easy on yourself.

Admitting your embarrassing fuzz deficiency is the first step to recovery!


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective (9 mo ago)

MarkM said:


> Not a good clean slate for effects, breaks up early. The Betmo Betta runs through the Marshal 4x 12 and the modified stock through my homemade 1x12 in stereo. It sounds 😎!


Thanks for the info! I love the idea of low watt amps, especially if you want to dig in and get that early tube breakup.....but a pain when you want to do things clean....I play mainly ambient music, so really really on a clean slate and pedals. I just go direct these days.

Cheers!


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective (9 mo ago)

tonewoody said:


> For sure. Go easy on yourself.
> 
> Admitting your embarrassing fuzz deficiency is the first step to recovery!


I too have an embarrassing fuzz deficiency.i'm an ambient player, but like to dabble once in a while. I've just starting testing out a few fuzzes for some fun pedal combos....Any recommendations on a thicker fuzz? I find muffs a bit too muddy for me....i think i prefer more of a doomier sounding fuzz, with a lower octave.


----------



## Fossil.Hunting.Collective (9 mo ago)

gtrguy said:


> 2 pedalboards for $35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA exactly......OR, put them all together and have a very non portable bookcase pedal board! Put under the top LED's and all!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> Pedals deserve a place of prominence.


Is right in the middle between my dining and living rooms prominent enough?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

LowWatt said:


> Is right in the middle between my dining and living rooms prominent enough?
> View attachment 444418
> 
> View attachment 444419


I'm weeping as I gaze upon it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So if I ended last week owning 5 pedals and by Wednesday of this week I own 10 pedals.... this is how ot starts right?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> So if I ended last week owning 5 pedals and by Wednesday of this week I own 10 pedals.... this is how ot starts right?


Pace yourself. It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Fossil.Hunting.Collective said:


> I too have an embarrassing fuzz deficiency.i'm an ambient player, but like to dabble once in a while. I've just starting testing out a few fuzzes for some fun pedal combos....Any recommendations on a thicker fuzz? I find muffs a bit too muddy for me....i think i prefer more of a doomier sounding fuzz, with a lower octave.


Good question. 
Muffs are generally not my preference either. Love the sustain. The limited dynamics, not so much. They can sound killer or get lost in the mix. 
That said, "doomier" fuzz.... doom is not really my thing either. Maybe start a separate thread?

Personally, I tend to favor dynamic fuzzes that clean up with the guitar volume knob as well as those that exhibit gnarly artifacts, nasty overtones, character to exploit by picking dynamics etc. Often that comes in the form of vintage circuits with modern tweaks. 

Always good to explore pedal stacking/combinations. More flexibility with separate boost/fuzz/octave options.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tonewoody said:


> Good question.
> Muffs are generally not my preference either. Love the sustain. *The limited dynamics, not so much. *They can sound killer or get lost in the mix.
> That said, "doomier" fuzz.... doom is not really my thing either. Maybe start a separate thread?
> 
> ...


The EHX Graphic Fuzz was an attempt to overcome that by restoring the dynamics of the input on a fuzzed output. The clipping "engine" has more in common with a Tube Screamer or op-amp Muff Fuzz than a Big Muff, but I imagine even if it was the same, the 6-band post-clip EQ would pervert the signal well beyond any resemblance to a Big Muff.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The EHX Graphic Fuzz was an attempt to overcome that by restoring the dynamics of the input on a fuzzed output. The clipping "engine" has more in common with a Tube Screamer or op-amp Muff Fuzz than a Big Muff, but I imagine even if it was the same, the 6-band post-clip EQ would pervert the signal well beyond any resemblance to a Big Muff.


Interesting. I think this has come up before. 

Big Muff gain staging includes two diode clipping stages. After the signal gets compressed and squared off it seems a bit hopeful to "restore dynamics". 

Nevertheless, adding a pre/ post boost (or eq) can add focus etc.
-

Remember the Akai G-drive? Graphic eq pre/post an IC overdrive.It seemed like a great idea, didn't really sound all that special.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh I remember it well, and regularly bring it up when there is a discussion of pre-vs-post distortion EQ.

Never seen a circuit diagram for it. A google image search only turns up a pic of the EQ board. Perhaps there are ways to mod it for "better" distortion, but I can't guess what they are.

In the late 1980s, I built myself a rackmount multi-FX, using Craig Anderton circuits. The effect modules were connected to a patch panel in back, and were not in any particular order. It had an active splitter, and a 2-input mixer for running things in parallel, and a pair of nondedicated electronic switches that could be assigned to whatever you wanted, and also actuated in latched or momentary fashion. One of the things I would do is stick the one-band parametric EQ ahead of the overdrive. Tuning it just right would get me a nice Billy Gibbons "gronk".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I buy one instead of saving my money for a top of the line FX unit.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Steadfastly said:


> When I buy one instead of saving my money for a top of the line FX unit.


I don't want to talk about it


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> But do you have a shelf. We have all agreed that until you have a shelf, you do not have a problem.


Technically I have my “extra” pedals in a box on a shelf, I’m not “Bougie” enough for a mini display shelf.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Technically I have my “extra” pedals in a box on a shelf, I’m not “Bougie” enough for a mini display shelf.


Then you sir, do not have a problem


----------

